
Founder of Simple Warns Silicon Valley Pals: Don’t Ruin Portland - kareemm
http://www.wweek.com/2015/11/11/tech-entrepreneur-alex-payne-warns-his-silicon-valley-pals-dont-ruin-portland/
======
DrScump
"Do as I say, not as I do."

